# موضوع خاص جدا



## عاطف الكيلانى (23 مايو 2010)

قبل أن أبدأ كلامى أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع خاص و لا يتناقش فيه أى أحد خارج مشرفى المنتدى. و هذا بالطبع رجاء و ليس أمر و لا شرط.
أنا زوج ********* . و هى عضوة فى المنتدى و لم أكن أعرف هذا إلا منذ أيام قلائل.
لقد تغيرت حياتنا تماما منذ أن أعتنقت المسيحية , و تغير حالها 24 درجة .  لا أستطيع أن أعبر لكم عن مدى صدمتى لما حدث سوى أننى زوج على وشك الإنفصال عن زوجته التى لا يحب سواها فى هذه الدنيا و حتى لو قدرت الإنفصال عنها , فهل يقدر أولادنا؟ 
بس الأهم هو موقف المجتمع المحيط بنا؟  مش ممكن تعيش فى سلام . على الأقل (و هذا مؤكد)سوف تتعرض للإيذاء و ربما القتل لو عرف الناس. 
أنا يا سيدى أعمل 10 ساعة يوميا و أحيانا أكثر و ليس عندى معلومات لا عن دين الإسلام و لا المسيحية.  
و لذلك هل ممكن أعرف كيف أستطعتم أن تحولوا زوجتى من زوجة مسلمة إلى أنسانة مسيحية؟   و هل ممكن أن تنصحوها على الأقل أن تستمر زوجة معى و تحفظ هذا السر أم كما تقول هى أنها لا تستطيع أن تكون غير مسيحية و بس؟ 
أنا آسف على التطويل بس لعلكم تدركون موقفى و ما أنا فيه و شكرا.


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

*أخ عاطف الرجاء أنتظاري للتواصل ..... المشرف*


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

*أخ عاطف*
*في البدايه لا أحد أستطاع أن يغير زوجتك *
*فنحن هنا فقط لنعطي رب المجد يسوع للكل*
*نحن نملك الماء الحي ونحن فقط ونعطيه لكل من يبتغي هذا الماء بشرط أن يسأل ؟*​ 
[q-bible]
فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ» -
لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً. 
فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ. 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً». 
قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟ 
أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟» 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً. 
وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». ​

قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ». 
[/q-bible]

*فيا أخي هذا كل ما في الموضوع*

*نحن لم نحول أحد لأن الله هو من يعمل فقط لمجد أسمه فرب المجد يسوع يقول*

[Q-BIBLE] 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. وَلَكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. ​

كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً. 
لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. 
لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». ​​[/Q-BIBLE]
*فالله هو من يعطي وهو من خلص وهو من ينجي ويحرر*​ 

*وكلماتي هذه كبدايه .....*



عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> قبل أن أبدأ كلامى أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع خاص و لا يتناقش فيه أى أحد خارج مشرفى المنتدى. و هذا بالطبع رجاء و ليس أمر و لا شرط.


​


عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> أنا زوج ******** . و هى عضوة فى المنتدى و لم أكن أعرف هذا إلا منذ أيام قلائل.
> 
> لقد تغيرت حياتنا تماما منذ أن أعتنقت المسيحية , و تغير حالها 24 درجة . لا أستطيع أن أعبر لكم عن مدى صدمتى لما حدث سوى أننى زوج على وشك الإنفصال عن زوجته التى لا يحب سواها فى هذه الدنيا و حتى لو قدرت الإنفصال عنها , فهل يقدر أولادنا؟
> بس الأهم هو موقف المجتمع المحيط بنا؟ مش ممكن تعيش فى سلام . على الأقل (و هذا مؤكد)سوف تتعرض للإيذاء و ربما القتل لو عرف الناس.
> ...





عاطف الكيلانى قال:


>


*وعلي كلماتك هذه بغض النظر عن العواقب *

*أسألك *
*هو تغير حياتك التام للأسواء أم للأفضل *
*أنت تريد أن تحيا في سلام ونحن نريد لك هذا ولعائلتك *
*وكم نتمني أن تري أنت أيضاً الله وتشعر به وبمحبته *
*زوجتك أنتصرت علي ذاتها وعلي من حولها وأختارت نصيبها الصالح *
*فأما أن تقوم بالدور الإيجابي وتتواصل معها وتفهم منها وتحاول أن تقنعها بإيمانك لتعود *
*أو تتفهم منها وتبصر أنت أيضاً*​


*ومن جهتي أنا كشخص عادي *
*أنصحك ومن أجل أولادك أن لا تفكر في الأنفصال الأن بل أعطي لنفسك فرصه للتواصل مع زوجتك وستري أن هناك من يعمل من أجل خلاصك*​


*منتظر ردك وتحديد أسألتك*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 مايو 2010)

*اخي twin
هل يمكن حذف المعلومات الشخصية من مشاركة الاخ حفاظا علي سلامته و سلامة زوجته ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اخي twin​*
> 
> *هل يمكن حذف المعلومات الشخصية من مشاركة الاخ حفاظا علي سلامته و سلامة زوجته ؟؟؟؟*​


* أي معلومات حبيبي*
*هو أسمه الشخصي عاطف وهي فاطمه ماذا أفعل *
*بس تذكر ان الله موجود وقادر علي كل شئ *​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 مايو 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> أنا زوج ...فلانه.


*
كيف انت زوجها و تضرها هكذا باذاعة اسمها علي الملاء و تعرضها لخطر الموت و لا تتحفظ لسلامتها ؟؟؟؟
عندها حق لو تركتك
و بصراحه اشم رائحة الكذب في كلامك 
..لانك لو زوج يحب زوجته كما تقول لما اذعت اسمها علي الملاء و عرضت سلامتها للخطر ...اما انك كذاب او لا تحب سوى نفسك و تريد اجبارها باي وسيله علي ترك ما اعتنقته و لو بتعريضها للخطر و اطلاق منفذي حد الرده المهاويس في اثرها .​*


----------



## Twin (23 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كيف انت زوجها و تضرها هكذا باذاعة اسمها علي الملاء و تعرضها لخطر الموت و لا تتحفظ لسلامتها ؟؟؟؟*
> *عندها حق لو تركتك*
> *و بصراحه اشم رائحة الكذب في كلامك *
> 
> *..لانك لو زوج يحب زوجته كما تقول لما اذعت اسمها علي الملاء و عرضت سلامتها للخطر ...اما انك كذاب او لا تحب سوى نفسك و تريد اجبارها باي وسيله علي ترك ما اعتنقته و لو بتعريضها للخطر و اطلاق منفذي حد الرده المهاويس في اثرها .*​


*أخي الحبيب*
*هذه العضوه هنا ومسجله بنفس الأسم فاطمه سامي فهو لم يشهر بها بل أراد تأكيد المعلومه والأستفسار *
*وكل ده ممكن يكون أسماء حركيه وممكن حقيقيه ربنا أعلم *
*وفي الأخر أترك ألله يعمل وهو قادر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 مايو 2010)

*هو بيقول مش عندو لا معلومات عن الاسلام ولا عن المسيحيه
وزوجتو كانت مسلمه واعتنقت المسيحيه
طب هو ايييييييه مسلم ولا ملوش دين ولا ايه​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم يا جماعة محدش يكذّب حد .. 
ولنترك الكلام للمشرف .​


----------



## sony_33 (23 مايو 2010)

ارجو الحذر من فخاخ الشيطان
شكرا​


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> و لذلك هل ممكن أعرف كيف أستطعتم أن تحولوا زوجتى من زوجة مسلمة إلى أنسانة مسيحية؟   و هل ممكن أن تنصحوها على الأقل أن تستمر زوجة معى و تحفظ هذا السر أم كما تقول هى أنها لا تستطيع أن تكون غير مسيحية و بس؟
> أنا آسف على التطويل بس لعلكم تدركون موقفى و ما أنا فيه و شكرا.



لم نحول زوجتك الكريمة الى إنسانة مسيحية. ان كان كلامك صحيح فهي اكيد قرأت و سألت و فهمت و لم يكن لنا اي تدخل شخصي بالموضوع. أنصحت بقراءة الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟

تستطيعون ان تكملوا كزوج و زوجة. إن كنت لا تعرف شئ عن المسيحية فإقرأ و تعرف، عل قرارها هو الصواب و الطريق الصحيح؟ لن تخسر شيئاً اذا قرأت و سألت و فحصت الأمور.


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مايو 2010)

*اتعجب كيف صاحب موضوع خطير كهذا يطرحه هكذا و يجرى و لا نراه يتابعه لحظه بلحظه كما هو مفترض او حتي يرد علي ردود الاعضاء علي موضوعه .*​


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *هو بيقول مش عندو لا معلومات عن الاسلام ولا عن المسيحيه​*
> *وزوجتو كانت مسلمه واعتنقت المسيحيه*
> 
> *طب هو ايييييييه مسلم ولا ملوش دين ولا ايه*​


 

كلامه واضح... 
هو مسلم ولكنه لا يعرف عن الإسلام أكثر من أنه مسلم.
​


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اتعجب كيف صاحب موضوع خطير كهذا يطرحه هكذا و يجرى و لا نراه يتابعه لحظه بلحظه كما هو مفترض او حتي يرد علي ردود الاعضاء علي موضوعه .*​


 

لماذا العجب أخي عصام!!!!

السيد عاطف الكيلاني قال أنه يعمل 10 ساعات يوميا وأحيانا أكثر. 




عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> أنا يا سيدى أعمل 10 ساعة يوميا و أحيانا أكثر و ليس عندى معلومات لا عن دين الإسلام و لا المسيحية.


 

نحن لا نعرف ظروفه ولا نعرف في أي بلد يعيش لعله كتب ليلا واضطر بعد ذلك الى النوم. لم يمر على مشاركته أربع ساعات عندما كتبت مشاركتك.

*نحن هنا لنمد يد المساعدة وليس لنثير شكوكا حول أي إنسان ونحلل دوافعه. لنترك فحص قلوب البشر للرب.*


----------



## أَمَة (24 مايو 2010)

*يرجى من الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء*​ 
*التوقف عن المشاركات في هذا الموضوع*​ 
*إحتراما لطلب السيد عاطف الكيلاني*​ 
*بأن*
*يكون هذا الموضوع خاص و لا يتناقش فيه أى أحد خارج مشرفى المنتدى*​ 




عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> قبل أن أبدأ كلامى* أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع خاص* *و لا يتناقش فيه أى أحد خارج مشرفى المنتدى*. و هذا بالطبع رجاء و ليس أمر و لا شرط.
> .


----------



## عاطف الكيلانى (24 مايو 2010)

*وعلي كلماتك هذه بغض النظر عن العواقب *

*أسألك *
*هو تغير حياتك التام للأسواء أم للأفضل *
*أنت تريد أن تحيا في سلام ونحن نريد لك هذا ولعائلتك *
*وكم نتمني أن تري أنت أيضاً الله وتشعر به وبمحبته *
*زوجتك أنتصرت علي ذاتها وعلي من حولها وأختارت نصيبها الصالح *
*فأما أن تقوم بالدور الإيجابي وتتواصل معها وتفهم منها وتحاول أن تقنعها بإيمانك لتعود *
*أو تتفهم منها وتبصر أنت أيضاً*​




*ومن جهتي أنا كشخص عادي *
*أنصحك ومن أجل أولادك أن لا تفكر في الأنفصال الأن بل أعطي لنفسك فرصه للتواصل مع زوجتك وستري أن هناك من يعمل من أجل خلاصك*​




*منتظر ردك وتحديد أسألتك*
​*أشكر جدا الأخ twin  على كلماته الهادئة العاقلة و أحب أن أوضح الآتى : *
*أولا : أنا طلبت أن الحوار فقط بينى و بين المشرف .. و أعتقدت أننى لن أجد أى مشترك آخر يراسلنى أو يعرف عنى و عن عائلتى شيئ.*
*ثانيا : أنا لا أفتح الإنترنت  لأنه ليس لى وقت لهذا إلا القليل . و زوجتى هى التى علمتنى كيف أشترك معكم. فلكى أشارك ظللت أحاول يومين و فشلت لولا تدخل زوجتى. *
*ثالثأ : اسم زوجتى ليس فاطمة فهى التى أختارت أسمها و أسمى .*
*رابعا و هذا هو الأهم : أننى مقتنع تماما بما كتبه الأخ twin  فهى التى سعت إليكم و أختارت مصيرها.   و لكنى لن أتسرع بالطبع بالإنفصال . *
*و صدقنى أخ twin كلماتك فعلا اثرت فى نفسى جدا حتى أننى بدأت فى تصفح بعض نوافذ منتداكم. أنا مثل أى رجل.. مسلم و قمت بأداء مناسك الحج و أقرأ القرآن (ليس كثيرا) لكن أقرأه و لست بلا دين كما قيل عنى هنا . لكن المشكلة إنى خايف بدل ما أنقذ ملراتى و أسرتى أغرق أنا .*
*عموما أنا أرد فقط أحتراما للأخ twin  الذى أدهشنى أدبه و أسلوبه العاقل الرزين و سوف أعل بنصيحته لأنه لا خيار لى آخر و أيضا لأننى بالفعل أحب زوجتى و أولادى. و شكرا *​


----------



## tawfik jesus (24 مايو 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> *وعلي كلماتك هذه بغض النظر عن العواقب *​
> 
> *أسألك *
> 
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة ,
اصلي لأجلك واتمنى كل خير لك,
أبحث معنا... ولا تتسرع ابداً في الانفصال فهذا اولا سيؤثر في الاطفال قبل ان يؤثر بكم .
وأي سؤال ارجو ان لا تتردد من ان تسألنا .
وشكرا لتعبك معانا


----------



## bashaeran (24 مايو 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> قبل أن أبدأ كلامى أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع خاص و لا يتناقش فيه أى أحد خارج مشرفى المنتدى. و هذا بالطبع رجاء و ليس أمر و لا شرط.
> أنا زوج ********* . و هى عضوة فى المنتدى و لم أكن أعرف هذا إلا منذ أيام قلائل.
> لقد تغيرت حياتنا تماما منذ أن أعتنقت المسيحية , و تغير حالها 24 درجة .  لا أستطيع أن أعبر لكم عن مدى صدمتى لما حدث سوى أننى زوج على وشك الإنفصال عن زوجته التى لا يحب سواها فى هذه الدنيا و حتى لو قدرت الإنفصال عنها , فهل يقدر أولادنا؟
> بس الأهم هو موقف المجتمع المحيط بنا؟  مش ممكن تعيش فى سلام . على الأقل (و هذا مؤكد)سوف تتعرض للإيذاء و ربما القتل لو عرف الناس.
> ...



*اخي العزيز  الى اي حد دخل الفرج الى بيتك وكم هي  زوجتك سعيدة لدخول الرب في قلبها انت اذا صادق في كلامك وجدي وتحب زوجتك بكل اخلاص وتفاهم والى اخر درجة ولديكم اولاد، انا عن نفسي اريد من ان تسال الرب وتفكر مليا . كيف دخل الرب الى بيتك انذك ستتفهم ما عليك فعله الرب يسوع لا يحب ان يبتعد اي حبيبن عن بعضهما لانه يقول له المجد ما من حب افضل ان يبذل الفرد نفسه من اجل احبائه فكر وتئني واهدء ووسع نظراتك بما يجده الرب لك اذكرنا في صلاتك الى الله ونحن نصلي من اجلك امين​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> كلامه واضح... ​
> 
> هو مسلم ولكنه لا يعرف عن الإسلام أكثر من أنه مسلم.​


 

*و اغلبهم كدا علي فكره متعصبين لدرجه القتل لدين لا يعرفوا عنه شيئا*​ 
*و لو الحد عندهم حلال*​ 
*انما يمشي في الصح الدنيا تقوم ما تقعد*​ 
*اخي الكريم ساعات عملك ليست عذرا امام الله*​ 
*دور علك تجد الصواب*​ 
*و قبل كل شئ استمع لها*​ 
*افهمها*​ 
*انا عارفه انه صعب بس حاول*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> *يرجى من الإخوة والأخوات الأحباء*​
> 
> *التوقف عن المشاركات في هذا الموضوع*​
> *إحتراما لطلب السيد عاطف الكيلاني*​
> ...


* أتمني الألتزام بهذا وهذا بمحبه *
*لو كنت تمتلك مشاركه بناءه فأمين أما طعن وتكذيب فلا داعي دعوا الله يعمل*​


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> *أشكر جدا الأخ twin على كلماته الهادئة العاقلة و أحب أن أوضح الآتى : *
> *أولا : أنا طلبت أن الحوار فقط بينى و بين المشرف .. و أعتقدت أننى لن أجد أى مشترك آخر يراسلنى أو يعرف عنى و عن عائلتى شيئ.*
> *ثانيا : أنا لا أفتح الإنترنت لأنه ليس لى وقت لهذا إلا القليل . و زوجتى هى التى علمتنى كيف أشترك معكم. فلكى أشارك ظللت أحاول يومين و فشلت لولا تدخل زوجتى. *
> *ثالثأ : اسم زوجتى ليس فاطمة فهى التى أختارت أسمها و أسمى .*
> ...


*أخي العزيز ....*
*الأنفصال يعني تدمير حياه كامله بغض النظر عن أسبابه *
*فلو أردت النجاه والتكمله لا داعي للأنفصال وحسناً الأن تفعل *

*وصدقني كما قلت أجلس مع زوجتك لو أمكن مع وقت كافي ولتتناقش معها وأسمعها بهدوء وأترك الله يعمل ..... بشرط أن تقبل *

*ويا أخي لو أمكن قبل أن تجلس معها *
*أدخل الي غرفتك وصلي بأي طريقه تبتغيها -ويفضل الأرتجاليه- بمعني أن تتحدث مع الله كصديق جالس أمامك أطرح نفسك أمامه وحكي حكي وقوله علي ال تعبك والمشكله وحجمها وعواقب الأختيار*
*أتكلم معاك وفضفض وأدي لنفسك فرصه وأسمعه وهو أكيد هيرد بأي طريقه ولكن ثق أنك ستفهمها *
*وأخيراً وقبل أي شئ ردد هذه الأيه ....*
*يارب ماذا تريد أن أفعل*
*وقل ....*
*يارب أن صنعة يداك فلتجددني وترشدني كما تري أنت .... فأنا عبدك*

*وصلواتي لأجلك*​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (24 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز عاطف 
رب المجد قد اتى بزوجتك الى هذا الموقع فرأت نوره وتبعته 
وايضا اتى بك الى هنا ، فلا تقسو على زوجتك وأولادك ، ولا تمنع النور من دخول بيتك 

اجلس مع زوجتك وتحدث معها فالحياة لم تنتهي بعد ، 
تحدث معها عن الاسباب التي غيرت حياتها 

اطلب الى الرب ان يعرفك على نفسه كما طلبت زوجتك 
تحدث معه فالرب لن يردك خائب 
من يقبل اليّ لا اخرجه خارجا (يوحنا 37:6)
سلام المسيح معك ​


----------



## عاطف الكيلانى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *أتمني الألتزام بهذا وهذا بمحبه *
> 
> 
> *لو كنت تمتلك مشاركه بناءه فأمين أما طعن وتكذيب فلا داعي دعوا الله يعمل*​


   فعلا دعو الله يعمل , هذه الكلمات ترددت فى عقلى كثيرا منذ شهور. 
من فترة طويلة جدا , تقريبا شهور  لم أجلس على الكمبيوتر  لظروف عملى , و لكن بناءا على طلب زوجتى فقط , فتحت هذا الموقع الحبيب إلى قلب زوجتى ,لكن أتمنى أن تتركوا أمرى و أمر زوجتى للرب , فمن هدانا لن ينسانا  و  لكن ليس الأمر هين بسيط لكى نفصح عن حقيقتنا . فليس أسمى عاطف و لا كيلانى و لا أعرف فى حياتى أحد بهذا الأسم و لا يوجد فى حياتنا و لا معارفنا من يسمى بفاطمة سامى  و لا حتى بين مرضاى و لا بين من أعمل معهم . أتمنى فقط كما قلت من قبل  (هدوء) و لقد طلبت من زوجتى أن لا تشارك فى هذا المنتدى كتابة , ليس لأننى لا يعجبنى هذا المنتدى لكن بصراحة علشان التطفل من جانب البعض  و كمان كفاية أنها تستفيد من المنتدى بتحميل الكتب المسيحية أو الإستفادة من المجموعات المختلفة ,لكن كون أن الرب أختارنا و هدانا فهذا أمرنا نحن و أتمنى أن هذا لا يغضب أحد.  
و لا أملك سوى أن أطلب من مشرفى المنتدى  و جميع الإخوة المسيحيين المخلصين  الطاهرين أن يصلوا من أجلنا و سلام يسوع الرب يملأ قلوبنا جميعا .   سلام و نعمة


----------



## كامل علي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> لقد طلبت من زوجتى أن لا تشارك فى هذا المنتدى كتابة , ليس لأننى لا يعجبنى هذا المنتدى لكن بصراحة علشان التطفل من جانب البعض و كمان كفاية أنها تستفيد من المنتدى بتحميل الكتب المسيحية أو الإستفادة من المجموعات المختلفة ,لكن كون أن الرب أختارنا و هدانا فهذا أمرنا نحن و أتمنى أن هذا لا يغضب أحد.
> و لا أملك سوى أن أطلب من مشرفى المنتدى و جميع الإخوة المسيحيين المخلصين الطاهرين أن يصلوا من أجلنا و سلام يسوع الرب يملأ قلوبنا جميعا . سلام و نعمة


استاذى الفاضل .. لك منى كل احترام وتقدير  .
انت طلبت ان لا تشارك فى المنتدى كتابة .. وانا اتفهم ذلك جدا .
ولكن يا ريت تبقى دائم الاطلاع . صدقنى المنتدى هنا بيفيد ويعلم .

سنصلى من اجلك عزيزى بالطبع .
ياربى يسوع المسيح .. 
بارك هذة الاسرة وحل فيها وساندها دوما 
تمجد يارب فى حياتهم وفى معاملاتهم وفى كل ما تلمسه ايديهم .

مبروك عليكوا النجاة من طوفان هذا العالم .
مبروك عليكوا الدخول فى فلك نوح .
ربنا يكمل معاكم ويرشدكم دايما
وصيتى ليكم .. قراءة الكتاب المقدس .. ليس مجرد قراءة وانما التأمل والاستفادة وتطبيق التعاليم فى حياتكم 

انا سعيد جدا من اجلكم   .


----------



## apostle.paul (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> فعلا دعو الله يعمل , هذه الكلمات ترددت فى عقلى كثيرا منذ شهور.
> من فترة طويلة جدا , تقريبا شهور لم أجلس على الكمبيوتر لظروف عملى , و لكن بناءا على طلب زوجتى فقط , فتحت هذا الموقع الحبيب إلى قلب زوجتى ,لكن أتمنى أن تتركوا أمرى و أمر زوجتى للرب , فمن هدانا لن ينسانا و لكن ليس الأمر هين بسيط لكى نفصح عن حقيقتنا . فليس أسمى عاطف و لا كيلانى و لا أعرف فى حياتى أحد بهذا الأسم و لا يوجد فى حياتنا و لا معارفنا من يسمى بفاطمة سامى و لا حتى بين مرضاى و لا بين من أعمل معهم . أتمنى فقط كما قلت من قبل (هدوء) و لقد طلبت من زوجتى أن لا تشارك فى هذا المنتدى كتابة , ليس لأننى لا يعجبنى هذا المنتدى لكن بصراحة علشان التطفل من جانب البعض و كمان كفاية أنها تستفيد من المنتدى بتحميل الكتب المسيحية أو الإستفادة من المجموعات المختلفة ,لكن كون أن الرب أختارنا و هدانا فهذا أمرنا نحن و أتمنى أن هذا لا يغضب أحد.
> و لا أملك سوى أن أطلب من مشرفى المنتدى و جميع الإخوة المسيحيين المخلصين الطاهرين أن يصلوا من أجلنا و سلام يسوع الرب يملأ قلوبنا جميعا . سلام و نعمة


*شوف يا حبيبى 
انا ايضا انسان عانيت فكريا فى الاسلام كثيرا الى ان اتى الوقت والقيت بيه سريعا فى ذكرياتى المؤلمة ومش عايز افتكرها ونفسى انسى انى كنت يوم منتمى ليه 
اليوم وعن تجربة شخصية اللى بيعرف السيد المسيح له كل المجد وبيغير فعلا طريقة تفكيره اهتمامته حياته وبيخلى لحياته هدف ومعنى ممكن يموت من اجله ممكن يبيع اى حاجة ويتمسك بالىل ادى لحياته طعم وهدف بعد الضياع
انا كل املى انك تقف مع نفسك باخلاص وتعيد حسابتك بدقة 
زوجتك لم تتخذ قرار هوائى 
انى اغير عقيدة تربيت عليها امر مش سهل ومحتاج منى دافع قوى ممكن يكون اقوى حاجة فى حياتنا 
فكر فى الدافع اللى خلاها تروح للمسيح واكيد هتوصل ان طريق المسيح مفيش طريق تانى غيره علشان نوصل للراحة الابدية 
وانا اتمنى ان حياتكم تبقى مستقرة وهادئة ويكون المسيح وسطكم وهو يجمعكم على اسمه 
وصلواتى من اجلك ومن اجل زوجتك الرائعة ليدبر الهنا حياتكم ويرشدكم ويعزيكم ويحفظكم ويسيج حولكم بنار ونور ضد ضربات اللعين ويحفظكم فى اسمه الى النفس الاخير ولو لسه مخدتش قرار انك تمشى فى طريق المسيح ربنا يرشدك ويخلصك من براثن الانبياء الكذبة
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 ديسمبر 2010)

كامل علي قال:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 

الأخ كامل علي
لقد حررتُ مشاركتك لأنها مخالفة لقوانين القسم،  ولكني لم اسجل عليك مخالفة لأنها ستكون الثالثة وستكون سبب في فصلك لمدة معينة، وهذا ما لا نرغباه لأي عضو.

يرجى الإلتزام بقواني القسم.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12


----------



## أَمَة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> فعلا *دعو الله يعمل* , هذه الكلمات ترددت فى عقلى كثيرا منذ شهور.
> من فترة طويلة جدا , تقريبا شهور لم أجلس على الكمبيوتر لظروف عملى , و لكن بناءا على طلب زوجتى فقط , فتحت هذا الموقع الحبيب إلى قلب زوجتى ,لكن أتمنى أن تتركوا أمرى و أمر زوجتى للرب , فمن هدانا لن ينسانا و لكن* ليس الأمر هين بسيط* لكى نفصح عن حقيقتنا . *فليس أسمى عاطف و لا كيلانى و لا أعرف فى حياتى أحد بهذا الأسم و لا يوجد فى حياتنا و لا معارفنا من يسمى بفاطمة سامى و لا حتى بين مرضاى و لا بين من أعمل معهم* . أتمنى فقط كما قلت من قبل (هدوء) و لقد طلبت من زوجتى أن لا تشارك فى هذا المنتدى كتابة , ليس لأننى لا يعجبنى هذا المنتدى لكن بصراحة *علشان التطفل من جانب البعض* و كمان كفاية أنها تستفيد من المنتدى بتحميل الكتب المسيحية أو الإستفادة من المجموعات المختلفة ,لكن كون أن الرب أختارنا و هدانا فهذا أمرنا نحن و أتمنى أن هذا لا يغضب أحد.
> *و لا أملك سوى أن أطلب من مشرفى المنتدى و جميع الإخوة المسيحيين المخلصين الطاهرين أن يصلوا من أجلنا و سلام يسوع الرب يملأ قلوبنا جميعا* . سلام و نعمة


 
كم فرحت اخي عاطف بعودتك الى موضوعك في هذه المشاركة السارة.

نعم* الله يعمل* ولكن علينا أن نتجاوب مع عمله وألا فيكون عمله مثل الهدية التي تأتينا مجانا ولا نستعملها. ونشكر الرب أنك تجاوبت مع نعمة الفداء والخلاص الذي استلمناها مجانا من الرب المحب البشر.

نعم والف نعم الله الذي خلصكم بالمسيح  لا ينساكم بل يزيدكم نعمة فوق نعمة ونحن نعرف حق المعرفة أن *الأمر ليس هين ولا بسيط. *لا تستعجل الأمور وانتظر عمل الرب في حياتك وحياة زوجتك.

*لا أحد يطلب منك* أن تفصح عن حقيقة شخصك أو شخص زوجتك. تأكد اننا نعلم أن "*عاطف الكيلاني*" ليس اسمك وان "*فاطمة سامي*" ليس اسم زوجتك المباركة. كلنا في هذا المنتدى نستعمل اسماء مستعارة فهذا مطلوب للعمل على الشبكة العنكبوتية.  

أما *التطفل من جانب البعض *فأنت وزوجتك قادران ان تضعا حدودا له.

مبروك عليك وعلى زوجتك نعمة الخلاص. صلواتنا سترفع الى رب المجد بصورة مستمرة من أجلكما ومن أجل كل مؤمن لأن الصلاة من أجل الآخر هي ركيزة مسيحية.

ولك سلام ونعمة الطفل المولود في مذود مغارة لحم الذي هو الإله قبل الدهور.


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك ويُكمل ما قد بدءه هو معكم*
*صلواتي لأجلكم*​


----------



## Twin (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*أخ عاطف لو أردت أي شئ تستطيع طلبه هنا في القسم وفي هذا الموضوع*
*ونحن سنحاول أن نقوم به لأجل الرب *
*اي شئ روحي أدبي تفسيري أي شئ في نطاق خدمتنا*

*وربنا موجود ويدبر الأمور*​


----------



## fredyyy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عاطف الكيلانى قال:


> فعلا دعو الله يعمل , هذه الكلمات ترددت فى عقلى كثيرا منذ شهور.
> 
> و لا أملك سوى أن أطلب من مشرفى المنتدى و جميع الإخوة المسيحيين المخلصين الطاهرين *أن يصلوا من أجلنا* و سلام يسوع الرب يملأ قلوبنا جميعا . سلام و نعمة


 

*حبيبي طلبك غالي *
*وصلاتي ليك هي حالي *
*فقوة الصلاة أقوى من كل مالي *


*إلهي القدير *

*بيت جديد بيتولد ليك *

*وحوله المخـاطر بتزيد *

*مين يحمي ويحفظ ويطمِّن *

*يا من كونت العالمين بقدرتك *

*قادر أن ُتمتِّع إخوتي فيك بسلامك *

*ثبت حقك فيهم علِّق قلوبهم بمحبتـك *

*إفتح عيونهم ليفهموا المكتوب فيتبعوك *

*مكِّن وعودك لهم ُقد قراراتهم بقوة روحك *

*ليعرفوك هم لك ولهم حياة أبدية معك في المجد *

*آآآآآمين *​


----------

